# Best way to clean wee off a buggy seat?



## katy1310

Sophie has been dry in the daytime for months but not at night. Today I took her into town and used the buggy as it's a fair walk, and she fell asleep.....she slept for an hour and a half and when she woke up back at home, she'd had an accident. Her jeans, pants and the buggy seat were all soaked. Just wondering the best way to clean the buggy? This is her first ever accident since she has been out of nappies, so she's doing really well! x


----------



## CormacksGirl

Do you have a hand held steamer? I would suggest using kitchen towels to soak up most of the pee then give it a blast with the steamer and leave to air dry, failing that sprinkle on some bicarbonate of soda leave for a few minutes and vacuum off!!! Hope this helps! x


----------



## OmarsMum

Wash it all with water & soap & leave it outside to dry. I give our buggy a good wash from time to time. The material is not padded, so it doesn't absorb lots of water & it dries quickly.


----------



## Natasha2605

I use good old washing up liquid and hot water to absolutely soak the buggy then air dry when cleaning mine.


----------



## Rachel_C

Soak up what you can of the wee before wetting it again, then use your usual detergent in warm water to give it a good scrub. Soak up as much of the water as you can again, then wash again with plain water. Soak it up again and leave it to dry. Once it's completely dry, if it smells at all sprinkle it with bicarb and leave overnight.


----------



## katy1310

Thank you everybody!! I haven't managed to get it outside today because it hasn't been the weather today....I hope it'll dry inside overnight because I'm going to need it by 9.45 tomorrow morning x


----------

